# butterflys



## Samzo (Aug 21, 2005)

I was thinking it would be cool to have those cylender butterfly net things hanging in my room with butters fly in them. Does anyone do this and is there a place to buy butterflys or catterpillars. Or do I have to mission it outside and look for em lol


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.oxfly.co.uk/lps/index.html

This place is more for large, bulk orders for science and nature displays etc, but if you go through it, it'll help you know what to search for on the internet.

http://www.wwb.co.uk/ Is also a good place to look for actual pupa i believe..

This place has lots of info, used it to find my first silk worms...

http://www.ukbutterflies.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Samzo (Aug 21, 2005)

ok cool, thanks


----------



## Ian (Aug 21, 2005)

yeah, world wide butterflies is a great place, and the lady there is very helpful, I would reccomend her for advice. Martin did stock butterflies...but doesnt look like he does any more :?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Aug 21, 2005)

does martin have a site btw?


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 21, 2005)

www.bugzuk.com


----------



## Samzo (Aug 21, 2005)

ah yes


----------

